# Los Angeles City Hall



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

James K. Hahn City Hall East Building, Los Angeles, CA






Nikon D800, Nikon 14-24 2.8

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## goooner (Feb 23, 2017)

Great shot and conversion!


----------



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

goooner said:


> Great shot and conversion!


Thanks again goooner

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

You certainly get around. Super exposure and conversion.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You certainly get around. Super exposure and conversion.


Thanks Gary...I do take a lot of long road trips. I undertook a photography project to photograph all of the state capitols. The only one left on my list is Juneau, Alaska!

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

gnagel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly get around. Super exposure and conversion.
> ...


Ahhhh ... being independently wealthy is bliss.  

I love that idea.  I've done Missions and piers here in California, but never had the ambition to tackle a project of that magnitude. Carry-On.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Last year, I completed a project of photographing all of the California Missions!

Missions of California

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice images.  Okay, this is what I don't get ... you've traveled up and down the coast of California ... (pause) ... but you still live in Chicago?  (Don't you miss Highway 1, especially around this time of the year ... lol)


----------



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Very nice images.  Okay, this is what I don't get ... you've traveled up and down the coast of California ... (pause) ... but you still live in Chicago?  (Don't you miss Highway 1, especially around this time of the year ... lol)


I do miss California. My company relocated me to the Bay Area for three years--and it wasn't easy coming back. But, I love the Chicago area and the Midwest as well. This Winter has been amazing...it was 70 and sunny here yesterday!

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

gnagel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice images.  Okay, this is what I don't get ... you've traveled up and down the coast of California ... (pause) ... but you still live in Chicago?  (Don't you miss Highway 1, especially around this time of the year ... lol)
> ...


And tomorrow...?  I have a daughter that lives in St. Louis.  I check the weather everyday ... it's been consistently crazy this winter.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

The Bay area has a lot of charm, but it is also so close to so much good stuff, Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, King's Canyon, Big Sur, San Francisco, Sonoma ... Redwoods ... wines ... big cities ... next weekend we, (my much much better half, pooch and I), are driving up to Paso Robles for wine then to Cambria for the Elephant Seals.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


The forecast is for 65 degrees tomorrow in Chicago...crazy Winter. But, I'll take it!

Glenn


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 23, 2017)

Great image! I was enjoying the weather yesterday up here in Wisconsin, for sure! Though I've found Chicago and the surrounding area seems to be a tad warmer than where I'm at just an hour northwest.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 24, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Great image! I was enjoying the weather yesterday up here in Wisconsin, for sure! Though I've found Chicago and the surrounding area seems to be a tad warmer than where I'm at just an hour northwest.


Thank you, crimbfighter...we need to enjoy it while we can.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2017)

gnagel said:


> James K. Hahn City Hall East Building, Los Angeles, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent image. Very dynamic composition.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 24, 2017)

Another winner, Glenn!

BTW, tried monkeying with your Hawaii sunset post to see if I could do anything to make it better than you did- but your work could not be improved upon by me!  Nice work my friend.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 24, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Another winner, Glenn!
> 
> BTW, tried monkeying with your Hawaii sunset post to see if I could do anything to make it better than you did- but your work could not be improved upon by me!  Nice work my friend.


Thanks very much!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > James K. Hahn City Hall East Building, Los Angeles, CA
> ...


Thank you...I remember being thankful that I took the time to walk around this building. This scene was in the back of the main City Hall building.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2017)

gnagel said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > gnagel said:
> ...


I used to live in Chicago, downtown penthouse, 8th and State. Man I wish I would have been into photography back then. Fantastic city.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I really need to take advantage of the photography opportunities in Chicago more than I do. I live about 25 miles away in the suburbs and don't get into the city very often. Instead, I'm traveling all over the country taking photographs--when I have one of the greatest cities for architecture in the world less than an hour away!

Glenn


----------

